# Climbers wanted in San Diego



## sgreanbeans (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for a couple guys in the San Diego area. Full time with bennys, pay based on experience. Ground men welcome, we can take ya on and get ya trained up. No jokers, gotta have a valid license and pass a drug test. If you have a Class B and up, bonus. QAL would even be sweeter. Interested, PM me here or email me thru my Iowa website. I am starting my basic ground men at 14 per hour. If you have all above and are a good climber, I'll start ya at 20 and up. Got a big Aleppo in my yard/motor pool, so you will need to demonstrate your ability's on the spot, in front of my GF, who is a BCMA and my other foremen. So again, no jokers, serious inquires only.

I have a great crew and they will welcome a newb with open arms, experienced or not, as long as you carry your own weight, slackers wont last, so don't bother applying if you don't plan on giving me 110%. I look after my guys very well but also expect them to do the same for me.

Tanksamillion

GB


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish you were a little closer sgreenbeans, that is an hour and a half drive for me.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 13, 2012)

I know it, cuase you would be perfect! I have 2 top guys, one is a BCMA, but I need more talent


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought u were out there doin a straight job. You slippin' back into that private wood wh#rin' again?

Man, I'd rather have that job on the beach any day. Tryin' to find skilled and motivated crew members is possibly the biggest pain in the azz I have ever experienced. I get better results now days working basically solo.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 14, 2012)

No private stuff, just need more GOOD guys for my branch. Yes, the views that I see from day to day are..............well its SoCal!


----------



## J.L.G (Dec 12, 2012)

I live more than a few hours away but might be interisted in some pick up work. I cut and climb in the tall timber in summer and broad trees after the winter snow. Clean class A full endo. Equipment operator including boom trucks.Good gear. And Id be glad to go to the sunshine for some big projects. This is my first forum posting so i guess a pm. goes to email?


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 6, 2013)

Throw Beasty some gas money and he'll do it. You can try it for a week. My old man, when we lived in Central Cali, drove an hour and half one way to the bay area for DECADES as a General Contracting Carpenter. It's all relative.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 7, 2013)

I am gonna have to wear Daisy Dukes and a halter top? I mean, I would but its gonna cost ya.


----------



## climber216 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Still looking for climbers ?*

just wanted to see if u were still looking for climbers ..


----------

